# Rock Salt Steak



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

*15-20 minutes before you want to begin cooking,* *no longer:*
Cover the bottom of a baking pan etc. with rock salt. Place steaks on top of Rock Salt and cover the top of the steaks with Rock Salt. Continue with layers until you have done all steaks. After 15-20 minutes remove all steaks from pan and scrape off all the Rock Salt. Place on hot grill flipping steaks frequently until you have them cooked the way you like to eat them. 

You will be amazed that the only seasoning on the steak is Rock Salt. 

This is a great recipe from a friend of mine from Brazil.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

my sister-in-law is married to a Brazilian. We do this often. Good, good steaks.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

gonna have to try, thanks!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I tell all my friends how good this is and they always call BS, I think high heat and flipping often is the key. they are by far the best steaks I have ever eaten!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Doubleover said:


> I tell all my friends how good this is and they always call BS, I think high heat and flipping often is the key. they are by far the best steaks I have ever eaten!


I will try this. I will also try some with course ground black pepper. I love black pepper.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I got a friend from Brazil who cooked a tri-tip like this for us once... Amazing!


----------

